# Mathews Ultra Max, Z Max, Feather Max, Black Max



## jojogun

Can anyone shed some light on what the difference is between these 4 bows? Mathews Ultra Max, Black Max, Feather Max, and Z Max Which one is the newest model and which is the oldest etc.? Which one seems to be favored? I'm interested in buying a used one but not sure what to get.Thanks!


----------



## mathewszmax

ultra max 98-01 
IBO Rating: 323 fps 
Axle-to-Axle: 36" 
Brace Height: 6.125" 
Draw Weight: 40-70 lbs 
Bow Weight: 3.5 lbs 
Let-off: 65%, 80% 
Draw Lengths: 22"-30" 

black max 98-03
IBO Rating: 330+ fps 
Axle-to-Axle: 36" 
Brace Height: 5.5" 
Draw Weight: 40-70 lbs 
Bow Weight: 3.5 lbs 
Let-off: 60%, 80% 
Draw Lengths: 25"-30" 

feather max 00-05
IBO Rating: 310 fps 
Axle-to-Axle: 36" 
Brace Height: 7" 
Draw Weight: 40-70 lbs 
Bow Weight: 3.25 lbs 
Let-off: 65%, 80% 
Draw Lengths: 23"-31"

and my favorite the z-max 97-01
IBO Rating: 320 fps 
Axle-to-Axle: 35" 
Brace Height: 6.25" 
Draw Weight: 40-70 lbs 
Bow Weight: 3.25 lbs 
Let-off: 65%, 80% 
Draw Lengths: 26"-30"
all are great bows talked to a guy yesterday i think he had them all and he loved the all but he seemed to favor the z-max hope that helps


----------



## bfoot

I recently bought a 1999 ZMax one owner like new for I think 150. It is a bad bad boy. Hard cam, Zero creep. It is a 70lb and I had it cranked down hard. It shot an aluminum Easton 6" through a 89 buck layered 18 inch Cabela target for field points. I broke two carbon arrows that went through it and hit the Oak tree I had it hanging from. Staff at Cabelas did not believe me I guess I will have to bring it in and show them. It is not for the faint of heart.

One very cool thing about Mathews web site that no other make has is they list all their discontinued bows with specs, year, and manuals. Google Mathews bow and the first result will be theirs and click on discontinued products. My 11 year old ZMax has the the exact dimensions, specs and speed as the Prestige (Cams may be different, I have the weighted hard cam with 60% let off and am dying to check the actual speed.
Oh yes, word to the wise I have read on Mathews site that one turn of the limb bolts is about two pounds. I went to their on line 1999 owner's manual and it said one turn equaled aprox 4-6 lbs per turn.

Bob


----------



## ajparr

I owned a feathermax for about 10 years. It was a great bow that never let me down.


----------



## completepassthru

The Ultra max is a great, great bow that will shoot its ibo speed and is rock solid. I think it is the best of these by far.


----------



## deer dude

i just gave a feathermax to my stepson to hunt with, i used it for years and took many deer with it with no problems,my son had a z-max that he used foe many years with no problems,the feathermax is no speed demon but a fine shooting bow, the z-max is faster for sure.


----------



## bfoot

Go to the Mathews web site, look under discontinued bows and all are listed with dates of production, specs, etc. The Black Max is newest and Z max oldest (and best IMHO)

bfoot


----------

